# WEST COAST KUSTOMS CAR SHOW SANTA MARIA



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@May 5 2011, 05:02 PM~20492784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cant wait for this show! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

No one going??? WTF


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Me and my ride will be there . Leaving Wednesday morning


----------



## mr47 (Jan 20, 2009)

ViejitoS C.C. Tulare County will be there


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

since paso ended i still havent made it out to this show, i got 2 dvds that a friend gave to watch 2008 n 2009 santa maria. but maybe next year i will check it out. 

boy do i miss paso robles.


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Been there! Not as good as paso! Cruise was alright.


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Santa Maria way better than Paso and not as far !!!!


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

NEWCROWD C.C. WILL BE HOSTING ALL RIDERS FOR THE WEST COAST KUSTOM SHOW AT JOEYS CUSTOM 807 W MAIN ST.. WE WILL HAVE SANTA MARIA STYLE BBQ MUSIC AND GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+May 18 2011, 09:57 PM~20583106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never been to the Paso show, whats makes it better than Santa Maria? just curious :uh:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@May 19 2011, 06:15 AM~20584237
> *Been there! Not as good as paso! Cruise was alright.
> *



Why is the show not better than it was in Paso..... Paso is a shit hole town. More room here and more accomodations. Closer for a casino run too..... :nono:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@May 18 2011, 08:22 PM~20582166
> *Me and my ride will be there . Leaving Wednesday morning
> *


Saw you rolling into town yesterday.. Car looked really nice..


----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

for sale in santa maria 1200 obo 805-266-4998


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Ima be out there.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

There is a lot of nice cars here in town already!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

im there tomorow for the cruise :biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

LIMITED CC SANTA MARIA AND LA WILL BE THERE


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 26 2011, 06:37 AM~20632189
> *NEWCROWD C.C. WILL BE HOSTING ALL RIDERS FOR THE WEST COAST KUSTOM SHOW AT JOEYS CUSTOM 807 W MAIN ST.. WE WILL HAVE SANTA MARIA STYLE BBQ MUSIC AND GOODTIMES :biggrin:
> *


Bbq is goin we got Santa Maria style tri tip and chicken so stop by..


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a few I shot.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## shainerman (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn. This looks like the best show of the year. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ever since paso ended i havent been to santa maria, i think next year i might give it a shot


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Who's Coming to this years show its coming up in May


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Never miss it


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

STRAY 52 said:


> Never miss it


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Classic Dreams said:


> Been there! Not as good as paso! Cruise was alright.



Dam homie...:rant:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Ill be there this year again.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS STILL A GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

We are getting close guys hope to see a lot of new rides out there !!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Wont make it this year. but were planning a good run down for next. havent been since paso. looks like more hotrods and less customs from the pics. ??????:dunno:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

DONT FORGET ABOUT THE BIG CRUISE ON THAT FRIDAY MAY 25TH...BROADWAY IS ALWAYS PACKED WITH CUSTOM RIDES...WEATHER HAS BEEN NICE...:thumbsup:...VERY GOOD SHOW!!!


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

This Friday Guys Cruise Nite !!!:thumbsup: See You guys out there Rep in the 8-0-5 .............


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

TTT CRUIZE NITE G0IN D0WN THIZ FRIDAY.. uffin: 805


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

jimdog said:


> This Friday Guys Cruise Nite !!!:thumbsup: See You guys out there Rep in the 8-0-5 .............


HEY JIM ARE THEY GOING TO HAVE THE SWAP MEET AT THE SHOW SUNDAY MORNING?


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Yea I i am going to the one @ the fair grounds pick a few goodies up last year .........Also I Heard there is one Monday in Nipomo also like every year @ the Nipomo Swapmeet


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

small swapmeets are the best swapmeets :thumbsup: best finds


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Anybody here on lil coming into town for the show???:dunno:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Who's coming out this week to Santa Maria 2013 WCK ???


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

SundaySlackerMag said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

2 MORE WEEKS...GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW AND CRUISE...:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> 2 MORE WEEKS...GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW AND CRUISE...:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: TOUCH OF STYLE CC WILL BE OUT THERE FOR THE CRUISE & CHECKING IT OUT....GONA HAVE SOME CARS ENTERED IN THE SHOW ...


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

japos 84 said:


> :thumbsup: TOUCH OF STYLE CC WILL BE OUT THERE FOR THE CRUISE & CHECKING IT OUT....GONA HAVE SOME CARS ENTERED IN THE SHOW ...


THE FIRST YEAR IM GOING TO MISS THIS CRUISE AND SHOW :tears: WILL BE GOING TO THE SOCIOS SHOW IN SAC TOWN...TAKE PICS JAPO AND POST THEM...


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> THE FIRST YEAR IM GOING TO MISS THIS CRUISE AND SHOW :tears: WILL BE GOING TO THE SOCIOS SHOW IN SAC TOWN...TAKE PICS JAPO AND POST THEM...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

jimdog said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

SOME BAD ASS RIDES ARE ALREADY SHOWING UP......GET READY 805!


----------

